# 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 and no analog sound

## LubosD

Hello,

I've updated to 2.6.12 kernel but now I have no sound from line-in or microphone. My mixer is set up correctly.

I've seen some advice to update all alsa stuff to 1.0.9 but it didn't help.

I have an Audigy 1 card.

Any ideas what's wrong?

----------

## Marquel

Seems something happened to the emu10k1-driver in the kernel-tree.

At my box, I had the same problem. It works with the kernel's driver in gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11 and with alsa-driver-1.0.9, but not with the kernel's driver in gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r4.

I have no real fix, just these two workarounds: Either select M for everything related to ALSA in your 2.6.12-r4-kernel and compile alsa-driver-1.0.9 (needs ~x86) or stick to any kernel before 2.6.12-r4, that works.

----------

## pjp

At least for me, there were some kernel options removed in 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 compared with 2.6.7-gentoo-r11.

Specifically, CONFIG_SND_HWDEP and CONFIG_SND_BIT32_EMUL.  

Recompiling media-libs/alsa-lib, media-libs/alsa-oss, media-sound/alsa-utils, and media-sound/alsa-headers. Didn't do anything.

Sound was turned off too, but turning it on didn't help.

*grumbles about things being removed*

EDIT:

Running "alsaconf" (Section 3.2) seems to have done the trick -- whatever that might have been.

----------

## LubosD

I have rerun alsaconf - no difference.

2.6.12 is a bad kernel (for me) - VMware's kernel modules make an Oops on 2.6.12, for example  :Sad: 

----------

## Valkyr

Same problem here, no sound from line in or mic on 2.6.12 kernel series. I also have an audigy 1 card.

----------

